# Substrate Database?



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Jun 2012)

I opened a bag of Horticultural sand that I bought some time ago and was quite surprised by it's colour and texture.
This got me thinking that perhaps it would be a good idea to have a pictorial database of substrates commonly available so folks would have a better idea of what stuff actually looks like before they buy it. Is there any interest in this?


----------



## Ady34 (16 Jun 2012)

Im sure there would be. 
I think the best idea for any substrate provider is to produce wet images as the colour changes dramatically from what you see in the bag when you submerge it....a database like that would help. 
It could maybe be started on here if thats what your suggesting? Of course colour renditions may slightly differ on screen to real life, but it would certainly help.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jun 2012)

I think it would be a great tool, if someone with a few substrates was to start it then it might get pinned later??


----------



## awtong (16 Jun 2012)

This would be very useful for reference.  I only have a sand substrate at the moment so can't help but for future tank set up this would be invaluable.

Andy


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Jun 2012)

Ok, here's a few that I have. All pics taken at the same exposure with Flash. All samples wet/damp.

Tesco C/L





Manado




Flora Base Brown




Flora Base Brown (fine)




Silver Sand




Westland Horticultural Sand




Unipac Gravel (unmarked pack)




And some Hydroleca in case of interest!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Jun 2012)

Feel free to add your own pics to the list if you have anything different!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2012)

Great start Aqua, thanks for taking the time to share. When i have some samples ill add photos too in a similar display. 
Ady.


----------



## awtong (19 Jun 2012)

Andy


----------



## Westyggx (20 Jun 2012)

http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/substrate.html


----------

